# Good Ol' Boys....2014



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trying something new.. Still need engraving but Phyllis is out of pocket for a couple of weeks....Pardon the pix...but this danged Windows 8 still has me buffaloed.. Can't seem to edit exposure or crop like the old system...hwell:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

VERY NICE!!! Purdy stuff!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Look great!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

They look great. What are the woods?


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Still need engraving but Phyllis is out of pocket for a couple of weeks


OH NO I need some engraving done soon!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JS Fog said:


> They look great. What are the woods?


They are assorted, Foggy. Tried not to get two alike for the soldiers...To be honest, I've forgotten what each was myself.LOL



WildThings said:


> OH NO I need some engraving done soon!!


According to her website, she will return Oct. 1

http://www.deerparklaser.com/


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Jim try this place I am having the rifles for my son's unit in Afghanistan done by her. Here is a picture of one of the rifles.
*Engraphics* 
902 S Friendswood Dr,
Friendswood, TX 
(281) 992-9273


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Jim try this place I am having the rifles for my son's unit in Afghanistan done by her. Here is a picture of one of the rifles.
> *Engraphics*
> 902 S Friendswood Dr,
> Friendswood, TX
> (281) 992-9273


Thanks for the heads up, Charles.. That is beautiful work..but all I need is two short lines of letter engraving...not much of a job. May give them a ring if I can't get Phyllis..but she already has the copy set up on her computer..just has to change the date....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Here is what they can do with their laser on wood.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

She made a smaller version today and even did a micro version from a piece of scrap. The same pen is in these pics for comparison.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

*Curious...*

How do they remove the material without scorching the wood?
Very cool.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

JayTray said:


> How do they remove the material without scorching the wood?
> Very cool.


Does the wood burn during laser cutting?


> In the cutting clearance of the material, the laser will produce a temperature increase that is higher than the sublimation temperature of wood. The "suddenly evaporated" â€" in other words: sublimated â€" wood is visible in the form of smoke escaping at a fast rate. This smoke also transports the introduced heat away from the wood. Consequently, there is only relatively low thermal stress on the material near the cutting clearance. By accurate focusing and selecting the appropriate optics and by supplying compressed air, high-quality cuts can be produced. The cutting edges with their brown color can often be used effectively in the design.


----------

